# Dim headlights :newbie:



## abkap (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi, I drive a 87 Maxima and the headlights are very dim. I have replaced the bulbs with ones that are supposed to be bright but that didn't help. Any advice? Thanks bunchies, Patricia


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

First, make sure your headlights are aimed properly. Misaimed headlights won't be as bright as properly aimed ones.

Have your battery and charging system tested to make sure your car is still putting out the proper voltage. Low voltage is a main cause of dim headlights. The next most probable cause is damaged, burnt or corroded wiring.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Everything he said.. the wiring on your car is getting pretty old, and you may need to build yourself a new wiring harness for the headlights.. there are many out there aftermarket for $50-100, but you can build one for about $20. just need a couple of relays, fuses, and a couple different colors of wire.

Also look at your headlight lenses themselves. are they sandblasted and pitted so they're cloudy and light simply won't pass through them? very likely that's part of the problem as well on a 15+ yr old car.
I think those lenses are glass, so you may have to replace them... if they're plastic, you can usually wet-sand them with 2000grit sandpaper and then polish them with typical paint buffing products (just like you were sanding and polishing out a scratch in your paint).

glass lenses are much harder, and you'll need special polishing compounds to do it. You can usually buy them at auto restoration places like www.eastwood.com and possibly local body supply shops.

take a look at those things and see what you come up with.


----------



## abkap (Feb 4, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> First, make sure your headlights are aimed properly. Misaimed headlights won't be as bright as properly aimed ones.
> 
> Have your battery and charging system tested to make sure your car is still putting out the proper voltage. Low voltage is a main cause of dim headlights. The next most probable cause is damaged, burnt or corroded wiring.


Thanks so much I will check these things out.


----------



## abkap (Feb 4, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Everything he said.. the wiring on your car is getting pretty old, and you may need to build yourself a new wiring harness for the headlights.. there are many out there aftermarket for $50-100, but you can build one for about $20. just need a couple of relays, fuses, and a couple different colors of wire.
> 
> Also look at your headlight lenses themselves. are they sandblasted and pitted so they're cloudy and light simply won't pass through them? very likely that's part of the problem as well on a 15+ yr old car.
> I think those lenses are glass, so you may have to replace them... if they're plastic, you can usually wet-sand them with 2000grit sandpaper and then polish them with typical paint buffing products (just like you were sanding and polishing out a scratch in your paint).
> ...


Yes they are glass and they do look a little yellowish. Also have condensation in them. Thanks for the advise. :thumbup:


----------

